# Артроз позвоночника и судороги ног. Может ли первое быть причиной второго?



## scorpio47 (24 Сен 2010)

Пол - мужской.
Возраст - 62 года.
Позвоночником, как, впрочем и другими суставами, страдаю более 30 лет.
В 2007 году на основании томографии позвоночника был поставлен диагноз "артроз".
Не помню, каких именно позвонков, но поясничного отдела.
Судороги случаются тоже с очень давных пор, практически с юношества.
Но в последнее время стал замечать, что они часто возникают после перенапряжение именно вышеуказанного отдела позвоночника. 
И никогда появление судорог не было следствием ни только тяжёлого пищевого отравления, но и вообще никакого.
Слышал, что причиной может быть недостаток калия или кальция.
Это тоже исключаю, т.к. ежедневно принимаю так называемую "калиевую бомбу", т.е. смесь изюма, кураги, грецких орехов и мёда.
С кальцием тоже всё в порядке, т.к. ежедневно завтракаю бутербродами с сыром и часто ем творог.
Вопрос в заголовке.
И если да, то что можно предпринять? Имею в виду медикаменты и пр.
Спасибо.


----------



## Анатолий (24 Сен 2010)

Обращение к эндокринологу, неврологу,  терапевту, кардиологу.
Самолечением нельзя заниматься, обследование в первую очередь.


----------

